# New Monitor unable to show Correct Resolution



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2011)

My config:

Pentium 4, 2.4 GHz  (I know, its a bit old)
Ram: 1 GB DDR1
OS: Win 7 Ultimate

I had this 17" CRT before, on which I had 1280 x 1024 resolution.
Today I upgraded to Dell 1909w, a 19" LCD monitor. The problem is, I am unable to set resolution greater than 1280 x 1024 in this monitor, cause its the max which is showing in "Screen Resolution" dialog box. Due to this, the screen looks stretched.
And when I turn off the Wide mode of the monitor, then screen width reduces to "non stretch mode" BUT an inch from both sides of the monitor remains unused!

Sorry if I havnt been able to explain the problem in decent language. Do I have to install some drivers to solve this problem? Thnx in advance.

Edited: According to website, the native resolution for this monitor is: 1440x900.
So the question is how do I change it to native res?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2011)

Try uninstalling the VGA drivers and installing them again.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2011)

But, I havnt installed any drivers for monitors.
The drivers were probably included in Win 7 by default. 

Update: This is Weird!
In Safe mode I am able to set res. upto 1600 x 1200. But in normal mode, its not showing higher than 1280 x 1024. Now there are two problems:
1. How can Safe mode looking good than normal mode.
2. How come in safe mode,  res. is higher than the native res. of the monitor, which is 1440x900.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ seriously, man !! those are one of very few question i have no decent ans to..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2011)

Currently it is looking like the world's greatest mystery to me !!
Anybody pls help


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2011)

@OP:
Your motherboard model name.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 19, 2011)

Go to device manager then open the monitors tab and update drivers for your monitor.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2011)

@asingh: Model (as written on packing) is Mercury PI845Z.

CPU-Z shows this:
View attachment 4132

@ajai5777: How?
I tried to update the drivers using both the options:
1. "Search automatically", and
2. Browsing the CD which came with the mobo, 
and both of the time, it shows, that the Best drivers is already installed:
View attachment 4134

Meanwhile I tried something else. I connected this monitor to a Dell Vostro laptop, and the monitor achieved its native resolution! So, it confirmed that its the fault of drivers for this mobo!

And now I am totally confused with what driver to even search! I dont know if the drivers majorly depend on Model of the mobo; the OS; or the model of the monitor; or a combination of all three! And thats why my trusted website driverguide.com is also unable to help me.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 20, 2011)

When you open screen resolution page, is there your monitor's name shown in the display tab ?
Try to uninstall your current monitor drivers and try update again via windows update.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 20, 2011)

i faced this problem in XP and i wasnt able to use 1440x900. Then i had to change a '.inf' file of the driver files to solve the problem.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

1 small doubt: does 845 chipset support this resolution? if yes, its a driver problem. OP is on generic drivers. should download drivers from Intel's site & install.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ If 845 Chipset didn't supported the native resolution, then there would have been no way, I would have get higher res. in safe mode!

I will try to search drivers from Intel's website today.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2011)

First thing first. Intel's driver's site is far from user friendliness, or it can be just me, who isn't able to find out the appropriate drivers, which is like a _bit in the sea of Tera-bytes_! (My interpretation of needle in the haystack.)

*BUT, I think I got a little success.* Here's what happened.

I completely uninstalled the drivers under two headings from Device Manager, "Display Adapters" & "Generic PnP Monitor". And after a quick reboot, voila, my desktop reached to the res. of 1600 x 1200! (note that, this still isn't the native res., which is 1440 x 900, but ratio's are good, and display doesn't seem stretched.)

All remains well, and I can enjoy the high (non-native) res. until I restart the PC. After a reboot, res. goes back to 1280 x 1024, and which occurs since the drivers of monitor gets auto-installed (I can see the prompt near taskbar, which says, "Installing drivers...")

Is there any way, I can stop this "Auto-Install" of drivers, cause I seem to have a good res. without that _fudging _driver update!


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 21, 2011)

Get a software www.ma-config.com/ and this will help you in getting the latest drivers for you board and will solve your problem. Its not that user friendly, but is freeware and will require you to install a browser add-in.

If this does not work then try Powerstrip from entech, its userfriendly, but a paidware.

Best of Luck


----------



## nims11 (Feb 21, 2011)

@vineet Intel® 845 Chipset Family &mdash; Chipset information and downloads

@praful when the same problem happened with me, i too tried powerstrip and i wasnt quite happy with it. It doesnt give the desired output


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

found a website where its given.

Do at OWN risk. 
Dont blame me if you do anything wrong. Back up everything.



Tutorial: Forcing Custom Resolution in Windows


----------



## nims11 (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ agreed
do at your own risk, i too tried forcing custom resolution using powerstrip when i faced the prob and there was no output(my monitor didnt support it) for many settings when i started windows. although the setting are restored after the 2nd reboot(if we dont confirm in the first one), its still dangerous. if anything happens, safe mode is always there...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Be sure to create restore point before doing anything.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2011)

@nims11: That link looks promising. Will try to update the drivers from there at evening.

@thetechfreak: Will try that if the drivers from nims11 doesn't work. And thanks for the warnings! 

*So, is there no easy way to just disable the Automatic Installation of drivers that occurs when I restart the PC?*

BTW, on a side problem, I am searching for Graphics and Sound drivers for my uncle's (ancient ) laptop, the driver CD's for which are long lost. Specifications for the laptop is as follows.

HCL Laptop model L5903.
Intel Celeron M 360 1.40 GHz
448 MB SDRAM
OS: Windows XP Pro, SP3
View attachment 4141


It would be VERY helpful if someone can redirect me to a good source of drivers for this laptop. I found this: *www.hclsupportservice.in/drvr-dwnld.jsp
But, I am unable to figure out which "series" laptop is that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Found a site. Don't know how useful its going to be. Its for your Uncles lappy



My laptop model no. is L5903 and serial no.6064ax104295 aND I DONT own SOUND AND DISPLAY DRIVERS.plz help me. | Driver download


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt answer. Well, the link you provided hadn't any solution. BUT, it did helped me indirectly to solve the problem 

One of the links in that page, redirected to, *www.hclleaptops.in/products/product_multimedia.aspx. But this page didn't opened. Then I noticed the "HCL Leaptop" in the URL, and tried to filter the drivers on the link which I mentioned before (HCL Customer Support Division) on the basis of "Leap" keyword. And OH YA!! now my computer can speak :O

In short, through your link, I was able to identify the model of HCL L509 as being a Leaptop, which helped me find the drivers...
THANKS thetechfreak! One problem checked! 

Now, only if answer to my Res. problem were that easy to find


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

No prob!


Will think bout your problem and provide info as soon as possible.

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

1

Trying to force 1440x900 and 59Hz on my screen

2
1440x900 resoulution on Windows 7 - Computing and Networks - Digital Spy Forums


more links later


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2011)

@thetechfreak:
Forcing resolution just didn't worked.

Installing drivers from Dell's website resulted in ever lower resolution. I cant even set 1280 x 1024 after installing those drivers.

@Pratul_09:
Ma-Config.com seemed like a great site, and it was able to identify everything about my system. But it was only able to search the latest drivers for two components, for "Audio Controller" and "Family fast Ethernet NIC", and not any for the monitor.

The monitor was detected as "Generic PnP Monitor", but no driver suggestion was made. And so I am still stuck with that stretchy  res.

But I refuse to accept that there is no resolution to this resolution problem. And would keep update this thread as I explore and experiment more.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

> If you have the older Intel® 810, 815, 845, 852, 855, or 865 Chipset or Intel® 910 or 915 Express Chipset, Windows 7 OS drivers are not available. However, your integrated graphics controller may support Windows 7 OS by using XPDM drivers



Source Intel Site

I think you have to force screen resolution because Intel No longer support these mobos.

This might Help Try it.
Intel Search Results

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

Yo Man got another link. Try this also
Driver Guide


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

in my Pc I can set resolution upto 1600x1200 without driver. After I install 'em it gets limited to monitors max.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> And when I turn off the Wide mode of the monitor, then screen width reduces to "non stretch mode" *BUT an inch from both sides of the monitor remains unused!*



i had the same problem but i used ATI scaling option to cover the whole screen.


y in ur CPU-Z screenshot mobo manufacturer name is not shown?
Did u try ur original mobo driver CD?
do u have graphics card?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

> If you have the older Intel® 810,
> 815, 845, 852, 855, or 865 Chipset
> or Intel® 910 or 915 Express
> Chipset, Windows 7 OS drivers are
> not available




I think he has these.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> I think he has these.


Well no one mentioned here so I posted.
Waiting for vineet to reply if those linked worked for him or not.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: New Monitor unable to show Correct Resolution - Problem Resolved *



KaranTh85 said:


> y in ur CPU-Z screenshot mobo manufacturer name is not shown?
> Did u try ur original mobo driver CD?
> do u have graphics card?



I don't know why CPU-Z doesn't show some fields!
Yes, I had already tried the mobo CD's drivers... but every time it went in vain.
No, no graphics card yet. Although I want one very badly. I am not even able to watch 720p vids because my PC is so old  
Although I would upgrade soon, but not soon enough. So please suggest a low end graphics card compatible to my Pen 4 system, such that I can atleast watch 720p movies 



thetechfreak said:


> in my Pc I can set resolution upto 1600x1200 without driver. After I install 'em it gets limited to monitors max.



Now, that is some great mystery!



gameranand said:


> This might Help Try it.
> Intel Search Results
> 
> Yo Man got another link. Try this also
> Driver Guide



Intel site for searching driver sucks!! Big time!! (Atleast for n00b in driver related issues)

But, Yo man, check this out -> Its funny that I believe driverguide.com to be the most awesome driver site from years... But still, I wasn't able to find the appropriate drivers for my monitor, maybe because of all that confusion between Monitor, Graphics driver, Display Adapter, Generic PnP driver.. Biting your nail in desperation driver, pulling out every hair driver  and lastly Banging your head (real hard) driver   .... 
And then came you :C_inno: , quoting the exact driver which my monitor needed. I downloaded and installed it.
After a quick restart.. the resolution was PERFECT : 1400 x 900.

Not only that. Before there was just three res. options in "Screen Resolution" dialog box. 1280 x 1024, and two more low resolutions.
But now, I have quite an exhaustive list to choose from:

View attachment 4169

Thanks gameranand, and all of the Geeks, who listened to the queries, and tried to help!   
Thanks everyone for fighting with the problem till the end. 
LOL, I feel like I am giving a speech after winning an oscar! 


I also feel like doing a banana dance ....   Yes man... dedicated just for all you guys...  
Cheers guys 

(PS: Admins should include more dancing smileys!  )


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

@ Vineet369
Man you don't know how happy I am. I searched for your drivers for about 1 hour read numerous forums for that.I am so so happy that your problem is solved finally after all it took 1 hour of mine eh. Just kiddin.:flu-happy: I am glad that I was able to help you.:flu-delight:
Well you know what Actually I got hints from Intel sites the line that I quoted after that there was a mention of some kind of different driver don't remember the name. Then I searched for that driver and voila I found your driver on driverguide.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: New Monitor unable to show Correct Resolution: Now Solved!!!*



gameranand said:


> @ Vineet369
> Man you don't know how happy I am. I searched for your drivers for about 1 hour read numerous forums for that.I am so so happy that your problem is solved finally



Yeah, the problem did solved Finally 
Many times I wished to give up the problem, and blame it on my PC being old. 
But with each reply I got from the forum members, I reassured myself to try again. And guess what! All the hard work did payed off.  everyone.

As this experience have taught me, driver problems are real Hard nut to crack! But no problem stands a chance, when digitians solve it together


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> As this experience have taught me, driver problems are real Hard nut to crack! But no problem stands a chance, when digitians solve it together


Yeah man that's the attitude we should keep up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

@vineet369: congrats, problem solved finally....now keep the drivers in a safe place(archived)


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2011)

^^  thanks.. 
and yeah... I will keep the drivers backed up.... and ....  in a ZIP archive


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2011)

Good work!
Keep multiple copies of them.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ I think one copy is more than enough because now he knows the link to download that driver so he can download them anytime when his files are lost.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

in my old PC had single copy drivers. I also knew website link. 

Virus infected my PC. Never found drivers. 'Page cant be displayed'

Had to spend money at local PC shop


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Sad for you. Then he should make multiple copies. But AFAIK driverguide don't delete drivers from their site because OP's mobo was really old mobo.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

agreed.

Op was lucky to find drivers of suchtan old board.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

Enough of the backup problem guys!! 

About two years ago, I was being a smart a$$  and trying to connect a hard drive in parallel with another one, while the* system was running*, since it was not detecting otherwise (some master-slave stuff). Result: My Main hard drive crashed, and the one which I was trying to connect survived (weird@ Isn't it?) 

I lost my entire 1 year worth of content.  And that was it. From then on, I understood the importance of backups. And now I regularly make backups. Even backup of the backups! 

And about my mobo being such an old one is concerned... come on.. it was not that ancient!! I mean, there must be those rare breeds of people, who still owns a Pen 4 PC! Isnt so? I mean, Anybody!! ... Anyone?? 

Ok, granted, maybe it IS that old , but hey, the sole purpose of Internet is to provide any thing. And I mean, ANY thing! Cause, (mostly), things once uploaded on the Internet, rarely goes down. The real art, is how to track them down.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> And about my mobo being such an old one is concerned... come on.. it was not that ancient!! I mean, there must be those rare breeds of people, who still owns a Pen 4 PC! Isnt so? I mean, Anybody!! ... Anyone??



I have seen users with PII still using


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

I am using Pentium 4 in my desktop! (Celeron 430 @1.8 Ghz)


----------



## jamesmount (Sep 9, 2013)

Your monitor can only scale up to what the monitor allows. Since the cap is at 1280x1424 on your monitor, that’s the max it can go. If you really want to go above that, you will have to buy a Monitor. And  according to me resolution not depend upon Mother Board, There is some software is available in market by the help of you can increase the resolution.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

don't dug out 2yr old thread


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol.... I am glad he dug out. 
Gave me a change to revisit my past. How noob I sounded.  And how helpful TDF members were to solve my resolution query. 

There was I crying over a Pen 4 machine. Here I am now. Assembled a 4th gen Core i5 rig as primary PC, and secondary AMD pc also as a backup.

There's been a difference of about 2 and a half years. And it feels like day before yesterday! 

Well, its safe to say now, that thread can be closed.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2013)

And I remember how crazy desperate I became to find those damn drivers. I was like, why the hell it can't be found.


----------

